# OK to spray now?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Customer asked me to spray this week. has Dock, nightsedge, ground cherries, etc.
Was going to hit it with 2-4-d, but wasn't sure if this time of year lowers effective-ness of spray?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, it would be a good time to spray with several warm days upcoming. Dock is very hard to kill so you will need something with some residual in it like grazon p&d as 2-4d will not kill it if the dock has been established for awhile....it will cause the top to die, but will eventually re-sprout....use surfactant also.

Regards, Mike


----------

